# Forum About Russia Travel and Tourism  Приготовьтесь к посещению России / Get ready to visit Russia

## MacLaud343

Сейчас можно встретить и такое.
Now you can meet such. YouTube - Бунт в Шереметьево!  
Люди сидят в аэропорту не первый день, никого не разместили в гостиницах и не кормят. 
People sit in the airport is not the first day, no one staying in hotels and are not fed.

----------


## Ramil

You should have seen Heathrow or Charles de Gaulle in their worst days.

----------


## sperk

unfortunate to read about taxi drivers and food sellers ripping people off because they're like hostages.

----------

